# Converting .flv into .mov



## Half-Priced Pregnancy (Sep 23, 2011)

So I've been trying to make a gif out of the middle of this video, but everything I've been attempting fails. Websites that promise to create gifs out of videos do not work, and all the workarounds I've been googling revolve around Mac-only programs. 

Anyone know how I can convert a .flv file into .mov on Windows, so that I can do this in Photoshop? I've found programs that claim to be able to do this, but I'm leery of downloading off a page that stretches on for ages and reads like an ad for one of those weight loss pill scams.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2011)

Answer: Clone2Go Youtube Downloader. The standalone one. Converts youtube vids to .movs. You can download it for free I believe too.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 24, 2011)

try the SUPER converter. that thing could encode your video into a sandwich if you wanted it to, its the best converter i know 
(one could argue that it is essentially just a shell for a bunch of seperate codecs but i dont really care )


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you can even use www.media-convert.com to do the same thing.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 30, 2011)

How about you use a youtube downloader that converts it for you? there's plenty out there.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 2, 2011)

jayhusky said:


> I think you can even use www.media-convert.com to do the same thing.



This is the best way that's quickest and online.



CaptainCool said:


> try the SUPER converter



This is the best way that gives you more control over the output.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 2, 2011)

personally i just dont like these online converters... first you need to upload your file, then you convert it, then something goes wrong, you upload it again. then you find out that the output file is way too huge and you need to do the whole process over again 
with a tool on your PC you can at least bypass the uploading and downloadding of the file.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Oct 10, 2011)

There is the "Free FLV Converter." You can use it offline if you have the .flv files already on your HD. I am not exactly sure it converts to .mov, but it does quite a bit and I know it converts to .avi.


----------

